# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do you fill the area under an X-Y scatter chart?

## Excel_Monkey

I have a X-Y scatter graph and I want to fill in the area underneath the line.  Is this possible?

I have attached the chart.

many thanks in advance.

----------


## npamcpp

combine it with an area chart, using the same data points. See attached.

----------


## Andy Pope

You can use an area chart plotted on the secondary axes. You will need to format the horizontal axis as dates and create a new set of x axis values that are positive integer values. 
So add a constant value of ABS(MIN(U27:U77)) to existing value and then multiply by 100.

----------


## Excel_Monkey

> combine it with an area chart, using the same data points. See attached.







> combine it with an area chart, using the same data points. See attached.



Sorry my problem seems to be a bit more difficult becuase I am already useing a mixed chart.  I have a curved with should commence area the righthand side of the lower step of the graph.  The curve reaches 0 on the y-axis are approx x=35-40ish.

When I put in the area data, it does not go under the scatter line in goes under the curve and also now displays the wrong access data.  I want it to display the curve x-axis.

See attached image of resultant graph

----------


## npamcpp

A picture is not helpful.

I used the data in your first attachment. If your real data and chart differs, then post that.

----------


## Excel_Monkey

> A picture is not helpful.
> 
> I used the data in your first attachment. If your real data and chart differs, then post that.



Please see attached data file.

----------


## npamcpp

Hmm,

this is a rather unfortunate data layout. Normally the X data would be listed to the left of the Y data, but that's not the problem. I can create an area chart under one of each data series, but not both. 

Maybe Andy has some ideas.

see attached.

----------


## Excel_Monkey

> Hmm,
> 
> this is a rather unfortunate data layout. Normally the X data would be listed to the left of the Y data, but that's not the problem. I can create an area chart under one of each data series, but not both. 
> 
> Maybe Andy has some ideas.
> 
> see attached.



My Apologies for the layout - it took me about 20 mins to strip out all of the private data and that is what I was left with as a result.

You graph on the right is what i am trying to achieve acept fot some some reason the lower portion of the curve is now missing?

----------


## Andy Pope

As per my previous description.

----------


## Excel_Monkey

> As per my previous description.



Thank you this produces the correct result.  However, at the risk of appearing extremely stupid, I do not understand how?  I do not understannd the 500 etc values you have generated to produce this result?

Many thanks again.

----------


## npamcpp

Andy, is it possible to create areas below both the yellow and the lines?

----------


## Andy Pope

Both fills are possible if you combine the calculate X values in to 1 set of secondary horizontal axis labels.

Because the secondary axis is a date one and dates can only go as low as 1 day. You have values such as 1.3 and 1.4 which would be rounded up.
So the multiplication does the factoring up of your source data. Give the precision of the curve you will need to increase that factor to 1000.

----------


## zigor

Sorry, moved to new thread.

----------


## Cutter

Hello zigor, and welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately you have inadvertently broken one of the forum rules.  Please read the following and make the necessary change.  Thanks.

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

